# First attempt of Venison Bacon with Q



## mcmelik (Jun 20, 2009)

I have been wanting to make some Venison Bacon the first time I read MossyMo's post and am finally getting around to it today.
I got my new Maveric ET-73 for fathers day a little early so I just had to smoke something.
I started out with 13 pounds of 85% lean pork trim (it's about 10 cents a pound cheaper then butts) and 12 pounds of deer meat that I had to scroung up from a few friends because mine is all gone for the year.
I ground that through my Cabelas 1 1/2 horse grinder. Man I love that thing. 
Here it is going trough the grinder

All mixed up with Curly's Seasoning and in the pan and off to the fridge over night. it made 2 pans 16x11 2 inches deep.

On the smoker at 130 for an hour or so with no smoke just heat to dry it out I am using Royal Oak steak House lump. With a little help from my spoiled Wiemy. Kami.



Temps have been holding steady at around that 130 for about an hour now in my CGSP. Just about time to crank the heat to 140ish be back later with a few more pics.
OK it's been about an hour and a half now. Lots of meat there so it took a while to get it dried. But here is what it is looking like.Time for a little mix of apple and cherry smoke and up the temp to 150 to 160. Trying to follow Curly's recipe as best I can.



Here is my smoke. This is the first time I have tried sawdust in foil for it and it is working nicely.I had cut up a bunch of apple cherry and mulberry and had a bunch of saw dust so I kept it just incace. Seems to be working good.

2 hours into the smoke and I think I just about have the color I want. Meat is at 135 and the CGSP is holding steady at 160. I think about another 1/2 hour and it will be time to crank it up to 170 and let it finish.

Be back in a couple with the final pics on the smoker.
First slab is done. THANK YOU MossyMO this stuff is AWESOME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! It tastest just like bacon except better.......way better..........


Cut pictures tomorrow after a rest in the fridge. I cant wait to fry some up!!!!!!!!!!!
Ok so it is now fathers day afternoon and getting to the cutting up of the bacon. This stuff is excellent for my first try. I think I got the smoke just right.
It is good cold and when you fry it it smells and tastes like a very lean bacon. If you deer hunt you have to give this a try. You won't be sorry.



Thanks for taking a look at my smoke I hope everyone has has a great Fathers Day


----------



## mossymo (Jun 20, 2009)

mcmelik
Those venison bacon loaves fit the grates perfectly, looking good !!!
Your partner is a nice looking Wiemer, looks like he deserves some scrapes when you slice the loaves.


----------



## scmelik (Jun 20, 2009)

Looking good pop that's a lot of bacon


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2009)

That looks awesome nice job


----------



## bassman (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks awesome!  I keep forgetting to order the kit from Curley's.  Don't forget the sliced pics.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 21, 2009)

nice looking bacon there great job


----------



## smokininiowa (Jun 21, 2009)

Great looking stuff! Curleys seasoning? (I should buy stock in Curley's as much as I spend there every year! Great Folks) I make this every year and I replace some of the pork with a couple boxes of bacon ends, it turns out awesome. Great to heat up while camping, deer camp or throw a few pieces in microwave before work.
Again, nice job, enjoy!!!


----------



## mcmelik (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes I got it from Curly's Next I am going to try old fashioned wieners. I can't wait to get that done


----------



## mossymo (Jun 22, 2009)

mcmelik
Glad to hear success on your venison bacon. I have made it with elk and buffalo also, good stuff !!!

The Old Fashion Weiners are the best hotdog I have EVER eaten, add a little hi-temp cheddar to the mix right before stuffing and you will be amazed.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't know... that dog looks a little underfed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Kinda like mine.... poor baby (elephant) you can see how misserable he is.. heh-heh.


----------

